# Firefox configure error



## hedgehog (Jun 11, 2012)

`# make config`
throws an error:

```
make: don't know how to make sanity-config. Stop
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.
```

However, config options are saved anyway.

What does this error mean? My system is FreeBSD 8.2-Release amd64, ports tree is up to date.


----------



## girgen@ (Jun 11, 2012)

Strange, I just got the same thing. It only fails when the config file does not exist beforehand.


----------



## girgen@ (Jun 11, 2012)

I had to comment out line 6104:

```
#  @${MAKE} sanity-config
```


----------



## bdrewery@ (Jun 11, 2012)

I am not able to reproduce this. Can you post what options you are selecting and your make.conf please?


----------



## bdrewery@ (Jun 13, 2012)

This will be fixed by ports/169039


----------



## bdrewery@ (Jun 15, 2012)

Fix committed!


----------

